# EOS German Accessory Catalog



## AndrewMaddox83 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,
I may not drive a VW anymore, but I stumbled across this doing some research. Enjoy.
http://www.volkswagen-zubehoer...s.htm


----------



## chatcher (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: EOS German Accessory Catalog (AndrewMaddox83)*

Thanks for posting that. I wonder how many of the accessories will be available through US dealers.
I see that Park Distance Control is available as an add-on accessory!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: EOS German Accessory Catalog (chatcher)*

Probably not very many.








We have scoured that catalog pretty well, but if anyone sees something they would like in there, please let us know and we can secure it for you.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm very interested in the black rubber mats, and the black bottom door trim.
Also interested in the VW stem valve covers I've seen around.
How much for these items shipped to my home in the US ?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

I would be interested in the rubber mats as well purely because I hate wearing holes in the carpet mats.


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: EOS German Accessory Catalog (northvw)*

My dealer order the EOS black floor mats for me.
I can't wait... I have the beige interior!!!


----------



## lg47904 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: EOS German Accessory Catalog (OEMpl.us)*

Hi this is a question for OEMPlus
1/ When will you have the Aluminum trim available? Will it include all pieces (dash and doors). I do not believe the wood/piano black trim you have available includes the door pieces.
2/ Will the trim from the new GTI/ Jetta fit the Eos. 
3/ Any idea about the cost of the set?
Thank you


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: EOS German Accessory Catalog (lg47904)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_I would be interested in the rubber mats as well purely because I hate wearing holes in the carpet mats.


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_I'm very interested in the black rubber mats, and the black bottom door trim.
Also interested in the VW stem valve covers I've seen around.
How much for these items shipped to my home in the US ?

Rubber mats should be available from your dealer and will be cheaper in the long run than buying from us and then paying for shipping...
I'll check on the door trim and the valve stem covers are available at any dealer for about $15/set.

_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_... and pair of suitcases to fit

It's $140 for one and $270 for a pair.

_Quote, originally posted by *lg47904* »_Hi this is a question for OEMPlus
1/ When will you have the Aluminum trim available? Will it include all pieces (dash and doors). I do not believe the wood/piano black trim you have available includes the door pieces.
2/ Will the trim from the new GTI/ Jetta fit the Eos. 
3/ Any idea about the cost of the set?
Thank you 

1- We have Aluminum dash trim available now, but it does not include the doors. There are only two options for the doors, Piano Black and ****ar.*
2- Yes, all of the Mk5 _dash_ trims will fit the Eos
3- We are working on a cost table and should have it ready shortly. The most expensive dash kit is ~$180 and is for the various wood versions.
*To change the door trim, you have to buy the ENTIRE door panel. I think pricing is in the $800/set range for that...


----------



## lg47904 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: EOS German Accessory Catalog (OEMpl.us)*

Thanks for that. I now have a couple of follow up questions.
1/ The aluminum trim is not shown on your website. Do you have any picture? Are you talking about the R32 trim? Because I want the the smooth alumimum that comes standard with the MkV GTI and Eos Sport package. 
2/ The piano black door trim is not on the website either. What is the cost of just those 2 pieces?
2/ Why do we need to change the entire door panel?
Is the door trim in the GTI and Eos of a different size? If so, I would need the OEM Eos sport door trim pieces. Or are you saying that the trim pieces are simply not removeable on the Eos? I know some MkV owners who have removed the door trim off of their GTI..
Thanks for your help. You'll have a new customer soon


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: EOS German Accessory Catalog (lg47904)*

Hi Greg,
Let me see if I can answer your questions!
1 - There are several aluminum trims available for the dash and center console. Each page on the website has photos for each trim version. There is not an aluminum trim available for the doors that I am aware of.
2 - The Piano Black door trim is not listed on the website, as the cost is very high. I will have to check, but it's in the neighborhood of $600 for the door parts in either Nut Wood or Piano Black.
3 - The entire door panel must be changed because the trim insert cannot be purchased alone. The Eos trim is unique and the other Mk5 models do not fit (at all). It can be removed, but there is nothing that you could replace it with.


----------



## phutirat (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: EOS German Accessory Catalog (nette)*

I have beige interior like yours and received the black monster mats from the dealer. I would prefer the beige color mats. I'm wondering if it's available? Do you know?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS German Accessory Catalog (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_...parts in either Nut Wood or Piano Black.

Rich:
'Nut Wood' (or, sometimes, Nut Tree) is the literal result you get when you enter the German word for Walnut (Nussbaum) into a computer translation program. A more appropriate English language translation would be what we all call the same thing in English - Walnut.
Michael


----------

